# Cost of Living in Dubai



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Is a monthly salary of 16500 AED sufficent for husband/wife,assuming that the employer is providing accommodation ? On the other hand, how much more should be expected by way of housing allowance, if the employer offers that option ?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

For a couple, if housing is paid, yes, I think 16,000 dhs a month is fine.

A one bed will cost you MIN 8,000 dhs a month - for an apartment, ( based on 100,000 dhs a year rent...not including agents fees)
Rent is paid 1 year upfront here (generally 1 cheque, though there are LL's who will accept 2)

have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. to get an idea of housing costs


----------

